# Please help me find a paid position



## JeMc1258

I seem be getting the run-around.  

If I was interested in woking on commision or some other weird salary scheme, I could be an Insurance Sales Agent for Banker's Life, American Income Life, Prudential, MetLife, etc.  No Thanks.

We want to interview you .... No, you do not meet our requirements ... Will retain infomation for a month or a year should something open up.

I wish that somebody would give the chance to prove myself without abusing my self-esteem and eagerness to suceed.

Where are the opportunities to put my combined academic training and accumulated "real-world" professional experience to work?  

Enough with out-dated and already filled job postings.

I live in Connecticut and hope to be able to work in Connecticut, USA.
Willing to work in or move to other areas of New England.  Especially, if reimbused for travel and living expenses that would be incurred.


----------



## DoDCoder4You

We have all heard the same thing before. And i'm sure we all will hear it again.

I moved 16 hrs and 5 states away from anyone i knew, just because one place was willing to take a chance on me.. They did not remburse me for any of the move or anything. But i knew i had to do it. 

Look at all the options, and look around the country, and take a loss if you have too..

I did.. and 4 yrs later, i have a Fed. Gov. Job


----------



## JeMc1258

Problem:

I have been without a paid position for over 2 years now.

I finished my Medical Billing and Coding classes at Ridley Lowell in May of 2009 and passed my CPC-A exam in October of 2009.

It's bad up here in Connecticut.

The temp agenicies are not doing anything for me. I've registered with several.  Several job boards, as well.


----------



## JeMc1258

I've had it with "must be bilingual".  I wish these temp agencies and Community Clinics would understand that they preventing other qualified or 'willing-to-learn" candidates from gaining or re-gaining paid employment.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I am sorry you are having such a difficult time. It is very frustrating and stressful.

Have you applied for entry level positions at medical offices, hospitals, billing companies etc...  Sometimes the position we do not really want is the one that will open doors in order to get the position we desire.   Regardless if it is even filing, answering phones etc..

Best of Luck!


----------



## JeMc1258

Yes.

Even doing Volunteer work -- filing only, so far





KellyCPC/CFE said:


> I am sorry you are having such a difficult time. It is very frustrating and stressful.
> 
> Have you applied for entry level positions at medical offices, hospitals, billing companies etc...  Sometimes the position we do not really want is the one that will open doors in order to get the position we desire.   Regardless if it is even filing, answering phones etc..
> 
> Best of Luck!


----------



## JeMc1258

What makes this really frustrating is that I have 8-12 years of paid employment already.

Volunteer work prior to and after my 1 and only employer.

3 Internships during my College/Attempt at Grad School years.

I also have had some childcare experience. No long term clients.


----------



## DoDCoder4You

Jennifer,
Its not just bad up in Conn. Its bad all over .

I want to relocate to be closer to my Fiance, i'm currently 6 1/2 hrs away from him. I do have a Good Job here That i cant give up untill i find something in that area. And there is nothing open, with all the Phys. Practices and Hospitals its Dead. So i can understand why you feel that way.


----------



## JeMc1258

I love being a Volunteer.  It's just not going to pay the bills in the long run.

If the unemployment checks stop ... I've been cut off a few times already ... computer glitches, I think.


----------



## JeMc1258

Maybe I should try to get back into Grad School ... I'd hate to be admiited and then miss a paid oppotunity.


----------

